# Can Uber's navigation in the app, be changed from "Route Up" to "North Up"?



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Where does Uber gets its default graphic navigation (the maps etc.)? Is it from Google Maps? Or.....??

It always shows the direction of your car on the screen, straight up. If you turn left, the screen rotates around to the right until you are once again moving straight up on the screen. This is called "Route Up" orientation.

Some programs always show the maps as oriented so straight up is North, no matter which way you're driving. So if you head east, the arrow that is you points and moves to the left on the screen. Going south, they point and move down on the screen. This is "North Up" orientation.

I'd prefer North Up. Is there any way to change the default Uber maps to be "North Up"? (Waze, in contrast, seems to default to North Up).


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Bottom right hand corner of the screen.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Hmm, I get Trip Planner when I press that. No sign of anything to change the Maps screen from Route Up to North Up. I must be looking in the wrong place.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

its an arrow toggle usually on the rt side of the screen in the lower 1/2 but youll need to hit it every trip. its frustrating. i now use google exclusively if i need nav. and google is accurate. the uber nav regularly gives me bad routes on roads that arent there.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

NotanEmployee said:


> its an arrow toggle usually on the rt side of the screen in the lower 1/2 but youll need to hit it every trip. its frustrating. i now use google exclusively if i need nav. and google is accurate. the uber nav regularly gives me bad routes on roads that arent there.


Is this on the Maps page, which comes up when I first start the Uber Driver app and Uber uses maps to show me where I am now?

I can't find any arrow toggles anywhere on the screen, not right, left, up, down. I'm using an iPhone 6-plus, with the default maps Uber provides. Is it shaped like an arrow?

(scratching head)


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

It looks like a compass needle, one end dark, one end lighter. Its displayed when you have the uber app showing the turn by turn navigation (prior to opening up the destination in Wave or Google Maps. Just switch back to the Uber app if you are already navigating.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Hmm, I'm not doing Uber right now, I'm sitting at home. I just started the app to check what the map looked like, I have no passenger or pings right now. Perhaps this "arrow toggle" only appears after I accept a ping?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Correct, it's available once you have accepted a ride. Which makes sense as it will switch the view orientation from/to North/South.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Great, thanks! I'll check next time I go Uber-ing. (If I remember.)

Sounds kind of like I can't just make "North Up" the default, eh?


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

no, i had to change to google navigation in the uber settings. google has that as default. i also found if i used uber nav, it started as soon as i swiped start ride and they will not tell me the destination. i have to swipe down and scroll to the end. totally frustrating. if i use google then uber gives me an overall of the total route and the name of the destination. most times i dont need navigation at all now. google navigation does not start automatically like ubers does. its a way better experience for me.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> Correct, it's available once you have accepted a ride. Which makes sense as it will switch the view orientation from/to North/South.


Turns out that, once I the rider gets in my car and I swipe "Start Ride", the screen displays the entire route... in "North Up" mode. But when I press the button to zoom in on the immediate area around where we are sitting, it changes to "Route Up" as it zooms in, and I **can't** get it back to "North Up" unless I zoom all the way back out.

Useless. Either I put up with "Route Up" for most of the ride (the zoomed-in part, which is frequently all of it), or I change to Google Maps or Waze. I'm now experimenting with those two programs, we'll see.


----------

